

Yandex co-founder Llya Segalovich dies suddenly at 48 - pawrvx
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/31937/yandex-co-founder-llya-segalovich-dies-suddenly-at-48/index.html

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101294)

